# rental agreement (Mietvertrag) for Niederlassungserlaubnis



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello All, 

I have been in Germnay for about an year and plan to apply for Niederlassungserlaubnis after 21 months once I get language level B1 certificate.
Most of the information about Niederlassungserlaubnis state that I should also possess a rental agreement. I hava rental agreement now but I plan to move in with a friend. This means I would lose my current rental agreement. My friend (who himself is a tenant) is willing to make a rental agreement for me stating that I am his tenant. But both of us are not sure about the format of rental agreement so that it satisfies the requirement for Niederlassungserlaubnis. Hence I want to know -

1. What should be the format of rental agreement for Niederlassungserlaubnisdoes ?

2. Does it have to be signed by any specific authority to be a valis rental agreement ?

Thanks
Tarun K


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tarun3kumar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been in Germnay for about an year and plan to apply for Niederlassungserlaubnis after 21 months once I get language level B1 certificate.
> Most of the information about Niederlassungserlaubnis state that I should also possess a rental agreement. I hava rental agreement now but I plan to move in with a friend. This means I would lose my current rental agreement. My friend (who himself is a tenant) is willing to make a rental agreement for me stating that I am his tenant. But both of us are not sure about the format of rental agreement so that it satisfies the requirement for Niederlassungserlaubnis. Hence I want to know -
> ...


Be careful that the landlord gives your friend permission for another person to move in!

Either the landlord can add you to the rental contract (in addendum for example) or he can give your friend a letter that allows him to sublet part of the flat.

In that case, standard subletting contracts can be purchased in any newsagent/stationary shop for a few cents.


----------



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for your response.
Is there a specific German name for 'subletting contracts' ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tarun3kumar said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Is there a specific German name for 'subletting contracts' ?


Untermietvertrag


----------



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks again


----------

